
NIST Uncertainty Machine – User’s Manual [pdf] - swixmix
https://uncertainty.nist.gov/NISTUncertaintyMachine-UserManual.pdf
======
nurettin
Applied statistics is really useful for beginners if it is documented so well
like this webpage.

I now have a very good understanding of two widely used uncertainty
measurements (GUM and Monte Carlo method) just by reading the first few pages.

------
JorgeGT
This is a fantastic resource, not only because its convenience, openness and
reproducibility, but also because of the educative value of the documentation.

